# It is a New Year - so post your weight loss goal here....



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I still need to lose about 35 pounds.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I meet my 55# goal for last year in December, but I'd like to loose about 5-10 more to have some "play" room. If those 5-10 pounds are like the last 10 ...it's not going to be easy 

I have a recent magazine that I haven't read yet; on the cover it says something about a new way to boost up your metabolism, might get some new ideas there.

Happy New Year - and best of everything towards reaching your goals in 2008 

Marlene


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

15! I'd be delirious.

Patty


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

74#s


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

80 pounds for me


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

67 lbs

Carrie in SD


----------



## Taletha (Sep 23, 2005)

20# for me


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

45-50 for me


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

33 for me.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

About 50lbs for me. 

The goal is 4 to 5 lbs a month. 
Closer and closer to a vegetarian diet.
Walk and/or exercise everyday this year. Yep, ambious.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

160# and want to be 140 by this time next year. I need to walk! and eat less.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I aim to lose 80 pounds this year. I need to lose about that much more but will plan for that next year.

I also aim to exercise 30 minutes a day.

And to drink at least 100 ounces of water daily.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Along with Jerseygirl and AR Cattails, I'd like to ultimately lose 80 lbs. stats on other thread.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

that same stinking pesky 30 that seems glued to me with super glue.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

My goal will be 112 lbs lost by the end of next January.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

72# by next Dec...45 by june...
=)bonnie


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

65# by next January - sooner is ok too!


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

100 # by next January.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

24# this year.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

..


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I was reading about diabetes for my continuing education and had to admit I am pushing the weight risk for getting it. As in I should now be tested for it regularly eek! This stirred soemthing in me vanity and avoiding the pain of overweight (and even avoiding the pain of buying bigger clothes) has not. In addition to getting stricter about getting some exercise I refrained from making and keeping sweet treats on hand and have already seen a few pounds drop off over the weekend.

Starting a new fulltime job doesn't really leave me with less time to eat just more drive to make time for exercise and the ability to plan my daily snacks and lunch- I take V-8, fruit, nuts, yoghurt to work instead of getting a good Southern fry up at lunch time at the local. Challenges: a late Xmas prez of pecan turtles (wrote on the box lid "Only one a day!" and expected future donatioins to work of baked goods etc. I have a bag of peanut mnms locked in my desk I have not eaten for a week now...

Oh, trying to drop 15-20# to BMI 25.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Jenn - forgive me, but I was sitting here reading your post and kinda chuckling to myself because I can totally relate to your thing with sweets. I love to cook and bake, but I'd done a very good job of not baking any treats for nearly a year. Husband and I both enjoy cookies a lot...and I thought (made up the excuse?) that he really deserved something better then those store bought cookies he had been eating...and I did have this 1/2 roll of cresents rolls I really needed to use...and that 1/2 bag of those tiny little chips of chocolate cover carmel...and I have this simple recipe where you lay the crecent rolls out on a rimmed cookie sheet, and press the seams so you have a bottom crust ... then you pour on a 14 oz. can of sweetened condensed milk, and 6 oz. of chips of your choice (chocolate, butterscotch, peanut -- whatever) top that with a crumb mix of 1/2 cup oat meal, 1/2 cup of brown sugar and 1/2 cup melted butter...and bake at 425 for 8-12 minutes until top is golden...

Thought I would try...just 1/2 of one just to see what I was missing....no one else can seem to hear it but ever sense there is a chorus of cookie bars in a tightly closed container crying out to be devoured....other thant that 1/2 cup of oat meal - there is zero healthy...and about 450 calories per 2" square....I feel like an alcoholic about to fall off the wagon...

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Marlene- do you have a dog? That's what I do to cookies that cry out to me!

I'd like to lose 15 lbs or maybe 20. By yesterday.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

cider said:


> Marlene- do you have a dog? That's what I do to cookies that cry out to me!
> 
> I'd like to lose 15 lbs or maybe 20. By yesterday.


Cider - Is your dog fat? 

Actually we have 4 dogs -- but since my vet told me that chocolate is a no-no for dogs it just won't be right for me to do that. I'd feed them to the chickens who seem to eat anything...but Husband might not appreciate me doing that as he isn't on a weightloss diet.

Don't get discourage about it only be a 15-20 pound you hope to loss -- it's just as hard to loose those as it is to loose 100 -- just takes longer to do the 100  And please - don't any of you with the higher end to loss take that as discouragement -- we all loose one pound at a time right? 

Hugs,
Marlene


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Lol. She's a skinny outside doggie. Yes, I forgot about the chocolate and dogs being a bad idea. Maybe wrap them in duct tape? ha ha

I won't get discouraged. Thank you.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

MarleneS said:


> Jenn - forgive me, but I was sitting here reading your post and kinda chuckling to myself because I can totally relate to your thing with sweets. I love to cook and bake, but I'd done a very good job of not baking any treats for nearly a year. Husband and I both enjoy cookies a lot...and I thought (made up the excuse?) that he really deserved something better then those store bought cookies he had been eating...and I did have this 1/2 roll of cresents rolls I really needed to use...and that 1/2 bag of those tiny little chips of chocolate cover carmel...and I have this simple recipe where you lay the crecent rolls out on a rimmed cookie sheet, and press the seams so you have a bottom crust ... then you pour on a 14 oz. can of sweetened condensed milk, and 6 oz. of chips of your choice (chocolate, butterscotch, peanut -- whatever) top that with a crumb mix of 1/2 cup oat meal, 1/2 cup of brown sugar and 1/2 cup melted butter...and bake at 425 for 8-12 minutes until top is golden...
> 
> Thought I would try...just 1/2 of one just to see what I was missing....no one else can seem to hear it but ever sense there is a chorus of cookie bars in a tightly closed container crying out to be devoured....other thant that 1/2 cup of oat meal - there is zero healthy...and about 450 calories per 2" square....I feel like an alcoholic about to fall off the wagon...
> 
> ...


Marlene--i really think cookies recipes in this forum is waaaaaaaaaaay out of line. lol--just kidding but man those sound good. i'll have to tuck that away until i am down to my goal weight. i know what ya mean about feeling like an alcholic with sweets. it doesnt have to be chocolate just sugary. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I certainly deserve that finger shaking Nancy -- shame on me! 

Marlene


----------



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

20 down as of today and 20 more to go...It's been extremely tough. Hope to be down to ideal by the end of march.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

this is totally off topic, but i had a cocker spaniel that ate and entire chocolate cake (from a mix) with chocolate fudge icing. never affected him at all. 

i'm still working on that 30 lbs. sigh. i think it's stuck to me with super glue. yes, marlene i've been trying to lose it since you met me. sad isn't it?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I WILL lose 30-40 # this year !!!!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

doulanobles said:


> 20 down as of today and 20 more to go...It's been extremely tough. Hope to be down to ideal by the end of march.


good job and keep up the good work. it is alot of work but its amazing how much better a person feels losing that weight. :dance: :dance:


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I gave birth in June at 270ish pounds. Currently 219. (17 lbs just this year alone) I would like to be 160 by end of this year.


----------

